# Shawnee Lookout?



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Does anyone know what the ramp looks like at Shawnee Lookout? I don't think the GMR is up, but I don't know for sure whether the Ohio backed up that far or not. I guess my dream scenario is that the GMR is just high enough at Shawnee Lookout to launch without worrying about running aground, and just low enough that I won't get washed to New Orleans. Is it possible? Does this ever happen? I'm going somewhere tomorrow - I have to get the boat out.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. If the GMR backs up it should add some depth to make the area near Shawnee Lookout more useable. You could then fish the GMR without dealing with the Ohio River. I'll take a ride this afternoon and check it out.


----------



## UFM82 (Apr 6, 2004)

It was the rain out east that killed the Big O- the GMR is actually normal right now. Looks great as far as the GMR goes. 

You may have a great plan there, B. The fishing near the mouth may be pretty good as the fish move up to escape the current.

UFM82


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

When the Ohio is up from rain upriver the GMR becomes just like a big lake.
The ramp will be useable, if the gate is open. Alot of the time the rangers think it is to dangerous (BS) and lock it. Also you have to be out by dark.  
Call first. Used to be a nice ramp and the park board let it go to ****. (They don't make any money on it) They want you to go to a lake and pay to fish, better yet have to rent a boat.

Sliprig


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Thanks guys. I'll call ahead. Maybe I'll see ya out there tomorrow.


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I drove down this afternoon and the water was above the top of the ramp at Shawnee. The Ohio River level was about 38 feet then. There was one truck and trailer parked on the hill, the parking lot had about a foot of water in it. 

With the water now near 40', and still rising, the water should back up higher in the turn around area so I'm not sure if you will be able to launch Saturday.


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

Shucks. Thanks for the info, Ken - I may hit Stonelick or Cowan.


----------

